# Baby RBP?



## Shawn168 (Aug 26, 2007)

Just making sure.. Are these pygo nat? Their behavior has me thinking otherwise. Everyone says their RBP are skittish and shy, mine are the exact opposite, curious, active, and never hide..


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I've had 1 inch reds with good personalities. They look alot like nats but at that size the caribe don't have the humeral spot.


----------



## Shawn168 (Aug 26, 2007)

So there's a possibility they're Carib?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> So there's a possibility they're Carib?


Not really. Cariba are seasonal, and they would be 3"-4" now. Yours are too small.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

barbianj said:


> > So there's a possibility they're Carib?
> 
> 
> Not really. Cariba are seasonal, and they would be 3"-4" now. Yours are too small.


Good input. Your avatar looks like the cover of the Paradise Lost album "Believe in Nothing."


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

it cold be a baby Serra. or ternetzi.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

pygocentrus nattereri " Red Belly Piranhas" thats what you have....


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks like RBP to me.
Yea at that size with a shoel they are not at all skittish. At least all I have had. They were great at that size. They used to have tug-o-wars with nightcrawlers.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

shanker said:


> I've had 1 inch reds with good personalities. They look alot like nats but at that size the *caribe don't have the humeral spot*.


Yes they do.


----------

